# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Making my own system

## jago

Can I build and install my own system using a sparky for the legal bits also can I claim and sell the RECs for a 3kw system...anybody done this ? :2thumbsup:  
Would the electricity company accept this for the FIT?

----------


## Wombat2

I know it has to be an "approved" system and that the components are assessed separately - ie PV panels and inverters but I am not sure about combinations. 
As with Solar Hot water - has to be a complete system - no retro fits ie you can't hook up collectors to existing tank and claim rebates

----------


## Smurf

The electricity company might accept it for FIT, but you'll have real trouble claiming REC's for the system if it is not installed by a Clean Energy Council accredited person. 
It's a bit of a "closed shop" this whole solar power industry. I'm an electrician and could legally do the work in an electrical sense, but not if I want to claim REC's since, like most electricians, I am not CEC accredited.

----------


## jago

I'm  starting to get the picture thanks guys ... I have been offered panels out of Europe at $1.27 US per watt from a family member ($3810 US for a 3Kw + inverter )so with the exchange rate it got me thinking but looks like a NO go then. But it does show how much fat there is on the systems because of the RECS keeping the prices high. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

As said - simple answer is no.

----------


## Draffa

> I have been offered panels out of Europe at $1.27 US per watt from a family member ($3810 US for a 3Kw + inverter )so with the exchange rate it got me thinking but looks like a NO go then.

  At US$1.27/W you won't get much cheaper unless you buy half a container full of panels.  If you can get the system at the price and can get someone to install it and a company to be willing to FIT, go for it.  You're no worse off than buying a complete 'local' system and claiming back the RECS (and at the same time you won't be helping coal-fired power stations to claim they're offsetting' their emissions). 
Be aware, to comply for FIT, the panels must meet certain CEC standards:  

> PV modules installed in Australia must be certified and approved to AS/NZS5033 Photovoltaic Installations regardless of whether a rebate is sought. This standard is called up by AS3000 which is legislated in each state. Section 4 states that modules shall be compliant with IEC/EN61730 AND either IEC/EN61215 or IEC/EN61646. This was enforced effective 1st June 2009. PV systems above 50 volts (open circuit) or 240 Watts must meet Application Class A of IEC/EN61730. 
> PV Systems less than 50 volts (open circuit) or 240 Watts do not need IEC/EN61730 Class A however they should have Class C. Please note Class B modules are illegal in Australia. Class C modules will be added to the database, but will not be shown on the website listing.

----------


## jago

Once I get the cash sorted Its being consumed at a great rate of knots at the mo and not on the house! Anyhoo I was thinking that I might advertise via the forum to do a bulk group purchase assuming everything stands up to standards for those interested...I know people that have done this on white goods and even evacuated tubes... TBA :2thumbsup:

----------

